# Kincks/Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Larry Brown is reportedly extremely high on Stephen Curry, and may be willing to trade up in order to get him. Apparently he views him as being able to play either guard position, even alongside Charlotte’s current group of point guards, Raymond Felton and D.J. Augustin.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/Jonathan-Givony


How would he fit ?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry ?*

No idea how he'd fit, but we've long known that the Bobcats are more interested in selling a few hundred extra season tickets than fielding a winning team, so I could definitely see them taking him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry ?*

Stephen Curry would probably be awesome on the 'Cats.

If they could get him, re-sign Felton and bring in Rasheed Wallace for the 2-year MLE, I think they'd have a really good team.

PG: Raymond Felton...D.J. Augustin
SG: Raja Bell...Stephen Curry
SF: Gerald Wallace...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Rasheed Wallace...Boris Diaw
C: Emeka Okafor...DeSagana Diop

In fact, they could be one of the better defensive teams in the league with that roster. Either Curry or Gerald Henderson would be able to help Charlotte right away.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry ?*

Curry is big enough to play a 2 guard? the Bobcats already have two talented PGs in Augustin and Felton, but both are a bit undersized


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry ?*

Why does it appear the Bobcats are constantly acquiring local/regional guys? I know a team with such a short history shouldn't be constantly doing anything yet but it just seems that way.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry ?*

Augustin and Curry backcourt? They will get raped on the perim.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry ?*



Nimreitz said:


> No idea how he'd fit, but we've long known that the Bobcats are more interested in selling a few hundred extra season tickets than fielding a winning team, so I could definitely see them taking him.


The Bobcats played well after the trade, Brown will have them competing next year. As for Curry, he fits well with a lot of teams.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry ?*



Dee-Zy said:


> Augustin and Curry backcourt? They will get raped on the perim.


agreed. a team full of former college stars doesn't win you titles. shoot, they've proven it doesn't even get you in the playoffs.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Bobcats interested in Stephen Curry ?*

after thinking about it and reading more... he's obviously a great player, but is this a win-win for the bobcats - boost in ticket sales a bit thanks to the hometown kid? you think it would really boost things that much? enough to justify trading up to get him instead of another guy who better fits a team need?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Link



> "We can't draft you," D'Antoni said.
> 
> A perplexed Curry, who has made it clear the Knicks would be his preferred destination, offered a quizzical, "Why?"
> 
> "Because," D'Antoni continued, " Allan Houston said he doesn't want to be the second-best shooter in Knicks history."





> As the Knicks attempt to set the table for a run at LeBron James in 2010, they need star-quality players like this. It helps that James and Curry are friends. Curry promised he would do his part in the recruiting process.
> 
> "I got him on the text message contact list," Curry said.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's hard not to like Curry, but as a Top 8 pick ? I don't think he is worth being taken that high, even in this draft.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

croco said:


> It's hard not to like Curry, but as a Top 8 pick ? I don't think he is worth being taken that high, even in this draft.


But if the Knicks are priming themselves to take a run at Lebron, Curry would work as a starting PG. He wouldnt bring the ball up late in games since Lebron would be looking to drive and create. And with Curry, you can try and mold him into a Delonte West-type of player except he'd be more clutch in terms of scoring. Defensively, he has the smarts and has decent athletic ability albeit a little light in the frame, but his shooting would really open up the floor for someone like Lebron.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

NeoSamurai said:


> But if the Knicks are priming themselves to take a run at Lebron, Curry would work as a starting PG. He wouldnt bring the ball up late in games since Lebron would be looking to drive and create. And with Curry, you can try and mold him into a Delonte West-type of player except he'd be more clutch in terms of scoring. Defensively, he has the smarts and has decent athletic ability albeit a little light in the frame, but his shooting would really open up the floor for someone like Lebron.


They don't have to build a team for Lebron. I think he will stay in Cleveland anyway, but even if he were to leave the Cavs for the Knicks they should just try to field a playoff caliber team themselves and not worry about Lebron. Lebron will fit in any system with any players and if you have a team around him that would make the playoffs itself, I'd say that would be a terrific start and doesn't leave you in the dust if Lebron doesn't come to New York.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Top 8 pick, top 10 pick, top 20 pick. It doesn't matter. The guy's game is what most winning teams need. Fisher, BG, Terry and Bibby are all players who proved their value in the playoffs. Why does it matter if you pick a solid 10 year vet in the lottery or not?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

croco said:


> It's hard not to like Curry, but as a Top 8 pick ? I don't think he is worth being taken that high, even in this draft.





croco said:


> They don't have to build a team for Lebron. I think he will stay in Cleveland anyway,


this has nothing to do with him being/not being a top 8 pick. it has everything to do with making NY even more enticing for Lebron. i think if they get Curry and Cleveland doesn't win a championship next season, Lebron goes to NY


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you seriously think Stephen Curry will be decisive factor whether Lebron goes to the Knicks or not ?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

croco said:


> They don't have to build a team for Lebron. I think he will stay in Cleveland anyway, but even if he were to leave the Cavs for the Knicks they should just try to field a playoff caliber team themselves and not worry about Lebron. Lebron will fit in any system with any players and if you have a team around him that would make the playoffs itself, I'd say that would be a terrific start and doesn't leave you in the dust if Lebron doesn't come to New York.


True, but I think even without Lebron, Curry is a great choice for the Knicks. If Curry is projected to play point guard in the league and needs mentoring to develop at the position, there is no better situation for him to do that than on the Knicks. With D'Antoni as coach, and the type of game that he runs, it'll use Curry to his full advantage whether at the 1 or 2. D'Antoni's worked with Nash and Barbosa so if hes liking what he sees out of Curry you have to believe that Curry can become an effective 20 point scorer one day for the Knicks.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

croco said:


> Do you seriously think Stephen Curry will be decisive factor whether Lebron goes to the Knicks or not ?


absolutely. do you seriously not?

i didn't say anything about it being the sole factor, but it'll factor in


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He's a great fit for the Knicks, and I hope for his and their sake that's where he ends up.

Are the Bobcats crazy? Do you really need that many top notch PGs? Espeically when you could get a guy like Gerald Henderson, who fits a need, without giving anything up to swap with a higher pick?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

NeoSamurai said:


> But if the Knicks are priming themselves to take a run at Lebron, Curry would work as a starting PG. He wouldnt bring the ball up late in games since Lebron would be looking to drive and create. And with Curry, you can try and mold him into a Delonte West-type of player except he'd be more clutch in terms of scoring. Defensively, he has the smarts and has decent athletic ability albeit a little light in the frame, but his shooting would really open up the floor for someone like Lebron.



Agreed. Curry is going to be better than Delonte West. I think even right now you would be hard pressed to name me 10 better pure shooters in the league than Curry. Plus Curry can distribute the ball too. Some Knick fans have been slamming the Curry pick, but I really like it for the future of our team. He is cool with LeBron, and he fits well next to him. Hopefully great days are ahead for us Knick fans!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So basically some NBA team lucked out with Curry being forced to run the PG last year for Davidson


----------



## umopapisdn (Jun 5, 2009)

GregOden said:


> He's a great fit for the Knicks, and I hope for his and their sake that's where he ends up.
> 
> Are the Bobcats crazy? Do you really need that many top notch PGs? Espeically when you could get a guy like Gerald Henderson, who fits a need, without giving anything up to swap with a higher pick?


I didn't realize the bobcats had a need for an undersized, marginally athletic guard who can't shoot or dribble. I suppose they can always use somebody to pop the other teams star with an elbow in the mouth, but you can find those guys in the 2nd round.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Henderson is a marginal athlete? And he can't shoot? :laugh:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

umopapisdn said:


> I didn't realize the bobcats had a need for an undersized, marginally athletic guard who can't shoot or dribble. I suppose they can always use somebody to pop the other teams star with an elbow in the mouth, but you can find those guys in the 2nd round.


Everybody loves to hate the Duke guys don't they.

I started a post pointing out how ridiculous your post was, but it's really not worth wasting my time with trolls.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rep 1... rep 2...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Agreed. Curry is going to be better than Delonte West. *I think even right now you would be hard pressed to name me 10 better pure shooters in the league than Curry.* Plus Curry can distribute the ball too. Some Knick fans have been slamming the Curry pick, but I really like it for the future of our team. He is cool with LeBron, and he fits well next to him. Hopefully great days are ahead for us Knick fans!


Kobe, T-Mac, Dirk, Kapono, Ray Allen, Redd, Nash, Durant, Peja, and Arenas.

Curry isn't at that level.


----------



## umopapisdn (Jun 5, 2009)

bball2223 said:


> Henderson is a marginal athlete? And he can't shoot? :laugh:


Yep. People were expecting him to be an incredible athlete, but he graded out pretty average in the combine. And he CAN shoot? That's news to me. He has a decent mid range game, but he can't dribble to his left so it may not translate well to the NBA. This guy is a smaller Dahntay Jones.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

umopapisdn said:


> Yep. People were expecting him to be an incredible athlete, but he graded out pretty average in the combine. And he CAN shoot? That's news to me. He has a decent mid range game, but he can't dribble to his left so it may not translate well to the NBA. This guy is a smaller Dahntay Jones.


Don't get caught up in the "grades" at the combine...they don't always translate to the court. I agree that Henderson needs to improve his outside shooting but I think he has the ability to improve in that area. As far as athleticism, he is not a marginal athlete...he's a very good athlete. Dahntay Jones is also not a marginal athlete at the 2 guard position. If he was a marginal athlete, he wouldn't be in the league right now.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

umopapisdn said:


> Yep. People were expecting him to be an incredible athlete, but he graded out pretty average in the combine. And he CAN shoot? That's news to me. He has a decent mid range game, but he can't dribble to his left so it may not translate well to the NBA. This guy is a smaller Dahntay Jones.


I'll give you his measurements, they should help convey the message since you won't take my word for it.

6 foot 5 inches
215lbs 
6 foot 10 and a quarter inch wingspan
35 inch vert
3.14 second 3/4 court sprint
4.4% body fat

What about that screams marginal athlete?

He isn't a dominant shooter, but shooting almost 34% from beyond the arc, and 76% from the line certainly doesn't make him an abysmal shooter.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

watch a game. don't tell me about how high he can touch a stick.

comparing him to dahntay jones makes it clear that you've watched little if any of him (see Henderson thread for why he's not jones)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Kobe, T-Mac, Dirk, Kapono, Ray Allen, Redd, Nash, Durant, Peja, and Arenas.
> 
> Curry isn't at that level.


Dirk, and T-Mac are better outside shooters than Curry?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

false


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

umopapisdn said:


> Yep. People were expecting him to be an incredible athlete, but he graded out pretty average in the combine. And he CAN shoot? That's news to me. He has a decent mid range game, but he can't dribble to his left so it may not translate well to the NBA. This guy is a smaller Dahntay Jones.


Kirk Hinrich tested out great at the predraft workouts. He's a pretty good player, but I don't hear anyone calling him a great athlete these days. Height and wingspan are the only things I personally pay much attention to. Back to thread topic, Curry measured out at 6'3.25" in shoes (6'2 barefoot) with a pretty average (6'3.5") wingspan for his height. Could've been worse, but he's definitely not going to be guarding 2 guards at an NBA level.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Dirk, and T-Mac are better outside shooters than Curry?


Dirk's career FT% and 3P% are about identical to what Curry shot this year at Davidson, and the three point line is much further back in the NBA. As far as T-Mac goes, everyone knows that he has unlimited range. But if you don't like me using T-Mac then I'll use Rashard Lewis.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Dirk's career FT% and 3P% are about identical to what Curry shot this year at Davidson, and the three point line is much further back in the NBA. As far as T-Mac goes, everyone knows that he has unlimited range. But if you don't like me using T-Mac then I'll use Rashard Lewis.


Danny Granger would work as well.


----------

